# Pack Silverware



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I wanted some decent eatin utinesils fer my CERT pack an my others.

Surplus stuff be great, but can't find it round here an hate payin shippin charges. Stuff in the stores be junk.

So, was at a rummage sale an bought a whole box full a silverware fer 50 cents.

Drilled the handles an touched up with a file an polished out the marks so everthin was nice an smooth. The butter knife I shortened the handle so it be the same length as the fork an spoon.

Come out like this:










Some folk like a spork, I never did. So fer a little a nothin, I got some heavy duty stuff fer the pack.

Oh, looked at the stuff in the dollar store. So thin it ain't even worth havin!

Gotta get the rest of em done, momma be eyeballin the box!:dunno:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

did you try to sharpen the knife some so that it might cut a tad better?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Naw, just a butter knife, it's kinda serrated on the other side. Ifin I'm cuttin meat I always got at least 3 other knives with me!


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Naw, just a butter knife, it's kinda serrated on the other side. Ifin I'm cuttin meat I always got at least 3 other knives with me!


Then why bother wth the butter knife at all?

I carry a Ti spoon, long handle. Very light and durable and reaches into the pouches of storebought dehydrated foods or homemade ones or MREs.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Could have saved ya the werk Coot, an ta 50 cent! Schooda gone tah KFC an gat ya a han fulla sporks. but them be sum fine tools thar.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cause I can spread butter er jam with it!? 
Also works as a screwdriver.
Light duty pry bar.
Amongst other thins.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Takes up space and adds weight. Ounces equal pounds! Thats what hands are for! But if you want them anyways, get titanium.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

This is exactly how the swiss army knife got started... .LOL

Good job on that. I have a fork and spoon that I call my man fork/spoon. They are thick enough that they do not cut into your hand when you are using them. Don't ever wash them either, LOL. 

Ranger: If that one knife breaks you then you have other things to worry about with space and weight. Hate to tell you but we are not going back to the stone ages what ever happens. There is now too much knowledge even in the city. We may have to do without a few things but it is not going to be all doom and gloom survival.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

cnsper said:


> This is exactly how the swiss army knife got started... .LOL
> 
> Good job on that. I have a fork and spoon that I call my man fork/spoon. They are thick enough that they do not cut into your hand when you are using them. Don't ever wash them either, LOL.
> 
> Ranger: If that one knife breaks you then you have other things to worry about with space and weight. Hate to tell you but we are not going back to the stone ages what ever happens. There is now too much knowledge even in the city. We may have to do without a few things but it is not going to be all doom and gloom survival.


That's not really what i meant, only take what you need. I always have back up knives. And if for some reason they all break, ill make one.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

And all you have to do is use sticks....


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice job Reverend! Using utensils is always nice. Would be good item for barter down the road too!! 

I would much rather eat my bug and bark stew with a spoon instead of a stick...


----------

